# Gotta love them blackberries! (pic heavy!!!!)



## Tropical Torts (Apr 30, 2011)

So today was blackberry day for the redfoot herd. Berries are the only way I can get them to eat out of my hand! but at any rate i still got some great pics with my big females. Enjoy!

This is the only time she will let me pet her head!































Hey I wanted that one!!!















Whoa a giant!!!















I hope you enjoyed the pictures!!
Thanks


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I love those pictures, nice looking tortoises and pen.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pics, the one pics it looks like it is gonna take it from the other one. LOL


----------



## terryo (Apr 30, 2011)

John your RF's are absolutely beautiful, and so are your pictures. Do you have a blackberry bush? (bush or tree...I don't know much about blackberries) Where I live in NY blackberries are about $6.00 for a little tiny crate....maybe a half a pound. My guys are lucky if they get some strawberries right now....and they're not too cheap either. But, those blackberries sure look good. Hmmmm.....I think I'm going to start growing my own now.


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 30, 2011)

Those are such sweet pictures. I like the one that is a smaller picture and one RF is looking at the other eating a blackberry and I can just picture him saying, "hey share with me."


----------



## dmmj (Apr 30, 2011)

Blackberries grow in a bush low to the ground, I have 3 myself


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 30, 2011)

very nice pics,,,,they do love berries..


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Terryo, I do have a couple blackberry bushes growing in my backyard. The RF's go nuts over them!


----------



## zoogrl (Apr 30, 2011)

What great pics! Looks like they do love the blackberries!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 30, 2011)

Great pictures!! The tort on the left does look a little upset


----------



## Rjhoop (Apr 30, 2011)

I just planted 2 this year should fruit next year!! 2 for me 1 for you etc......


----------



## Amber richardson (Apr 30, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> So today was blackberry day for the redfoot herd. Berries are the only way I can get them to eat out of my hand! but at any rate i still got some great pics with my big females. Enjoy!
> 
> This is the only time she will let me pet her head!
> 
> ...


----------



## ticothetort2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Zo7zo7 (May 1, 2011)

Lovely Pics


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2011)

Great post John. Love all the pics. Great looking enclosure and torts.


----------



## african cake queen (May 2, 2011)

THEY ARE SWEETER THAN THE BERRIES, SOOOO CUTE! THANKS


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2011)

Zo7zo7 said:


> Lovely Pics



Hi Zo7zo7:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 3, 2011)

Aww so cute! Thanks for sharing


----------

